# Iraq Receives Mi-28NE Military Helicopters From Russia



## Zarvan

Mi-28NE helicopter (Image:Iraqi ministry of defense)
Iraqi ministry of defense said in a statement Tuesday.


Russia has supplied a new batch of Mi-28NE Night Hunter military helicopters to Iraq.

"These helicopters will make a great contribution in support of ground forces in their operations aimed at targeting terrorist positions and destroying [their] armoured vehicle packed with explosives," Iraqi ministry of defense said in a statement Tuesday.

The Mi-28NE “Night Hunter” is a modern attack helicopter designed to carry out search and destroy operations against tanks, armoured and un-armoured vehicles, and enemy personnel in combat, as well as low-speed airborne targets. It can operate night and day, and in adverse weather conditions.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/16...Military_Helicopters_From_Russia#.V3O1TyNRXqA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

good addition kick isis butt with them man


----------



## Sinnerman108

Great News, 

Iraq needs much much more of these to systematically comb out the problem areas.


----------



## f1000n

dual control versions, for training I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

mow these isis scum down


----------



## Ceylal

Hell hound said:


> mow these isis scum down


They gave the Iraqi forces the punch they needed and the results can be seen on the battlefield..


----------

